# Quick any size alignment pin



## fdew (May 2, 2009)

I had to align two disks for a crank shaft so I could press in the crank pin. The 1/2 shafts get pressed in next. I didn't have a shaft to put through the center hole to hold the two disks on the same center. Then I thought of using 3 rods. I played around with rods from my index of drill rods until I found 3 that just fit (slight push) (using 3 is important,) I think you could get just about any size by playing with combinations of rods.

Frank


----------



## Foozer (May 3, 2009)

fdew  said:
			
		

> I had to align two disks for a crank shaft so I could press in the crank pin. The 1/2 shafts get pressed in next. I didn't have a shaft to put through the center hole to hold the two disks on the same center. Then I thought of using 3 rods. I played around with rods from my index of drill rods until I found 3 that just fit (slight push) (using 3 is important,) I think you could get just about any size by playing with combinations of rods.
> 
> Frank



Was just killing time looking at Marv Klotz's Utilities, his Plug program seems to fit the condition.


----------



## fdew (May 3, 2009)

Foozer  said:
			
		

> Was just killing time looking at Marv Klotz's Utilities, his Plug program seems to fit the condition.



Nice, Clearly I didn't have a new idea but it appears it was a good idea ;D

Frank


----------



## mklotz (May 3, 2009)

If you use PLUG, be certain to first read the text file included with the distribution. With poorly chosen inputs, this program can generate enormous amounts of output.

As the output is written, some of the lines will be marked with asterisks. This feature was added later and is not discussed in the text file. What the program does is keep track of the best solution it's found so far. When a better solution is found, it's marked with an asterisk and it then becomes the "solution to beat". This makes finding the best solution in the lengthy output easy. Simply look for the last entry marked with an asterisk.


----------

